# البـترول والمـاء



## ربيع عاطر (4 أبريل 2009)

البـترول والمـاء​

بقلم د. إبراهيم طرابية
دكتوراه فى الجيوفيزياء
[email protected]
البترول مادة اقتصادية ذات أهمية كبرى توجد في خزانات بترولية داخل القشرة الأرضية. 
وكلمة بترول Petroleumمشتقة من Petroيعنى صخر ومن oleumيعنى زيت بمعنى زيت الصخر أي بترول. 
إن هذا الخام لقد تكون علمياً نتيجة لدفن الكائنات الحية (النباتية والحيوانية) بسبب الحركات الأرضية المؤثرة على القشرة الأرضية. 
ويتميز هذا الخام البترولي بأنه أقل كثافة من الماء وأثقل من الغاز الطبيعي فلو تصادف تواجدهم معا في خزان واحد فيكون ترتيبهم كالآتي : ماء يعلوه بترول ثم يعلوه غاز طبيعي. 
وتوجد هناك عدة نظريات علمية تفسر أصل تكوين البترول وأهمها :-
1-النظرية غير العضوية بناءاً على إمكانية تحضير مركبات مثل غاز الميثان –الأثين – الأستلين – البنزين من مصادر غير عضوية.
2-النظرية العضوية تعتمد على وجود مادة البورفرين والنتروجين في بقايا نباتية وحيوانية.

ولكن في الحقيقة لقد تكون هذا الخام البترولي من أصل عضوي نباتي وهذا يتبين من قوله تعالى يقول الله عز وجل " الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّجَرِ الْأَخْضَرِ نَارًا فَإِذَا أَنْتُمْ مِنْهُ تُوقِدُونَ " يس80 .

وبدراسة دورة الماء في الطبيعة من خلال القرآن الكريم فإنه يمكن استنتاج الكثير عن الحقائق العلمية الخاصة بتواجد البترول والغاز الطبيعي وهل هذا الخام يهاجر من خزان إلى آخر وهل أيضاً البترول مخزون لا ينفذ أما ماذا ؟ 

بالتفكر والتمعن في قوله تعالى: (أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا ماءها وَمَرْعَاهَا) [سورة: النازعات - الآية: 31] نجد أن كل ماء الأرض يخرج منها، فلقد تبين علميا أن اغلب الماء إن لم يكن كله يخرج مع البراكين ثم يمر هذا الماء بعدة مراحل حتى يصبح نقيا صالحاً للاستخدام ونوجز تلك المراحل كالآتي :-
1-البراكين حيث يصاحبه كميات هائلة من المياه سواء حدث على سطح القارات أو على قيعان البحار والمحيطات وحينئذ تعرف تلك المناطق المائية التي يحدث بها براكين بالبحر المسجور.

2-الرياح تقوم بدور تلقيح للسحب لقوله تعالى: (وَأَرْسَلْنَا الرّيَاحَ لَوَاقِحَ فَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السماء مَاءً فَأَسْقَيْنَاكُمُوهُ وَمَآ أَنْتُمْ لَهُ بِخَازِنِينَ) [سورة: الحجر - الآية: 22] 
وقال تعالى: (اللّهُ الّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرّيَاحَ فَتُثِيرُ سَحَاباً فَيَبْسُطُهُ فِي السماء كَيْفَ يشاء وَيَجْعَلُهُ كِسَفاً فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلاَلِهِ فإذا أَصَابَ بِهِ مَن يشاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ إِذَا هُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ) [سورة: الروم - الآية: 48]. 

3-أشعة الشمس حيث تتبخر مياه البحار والمحيطات مكونة سحب وعند تلقيحها بواسطة الرياح أو اصطدامها بجسم بارد فتسقط الأمطار، قال تعالى: (وَجَعَلْنَا سِرَاجاً وَهّاجاً * وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْمُعْصِرَاتِ ماء ثَجّاجاً) [سورة: النبأ - الآية:13- 14]

4- الجبال الشامخات لها دور فعال في تكوين الثلوج على قممها عند اصطدام السحب بها وعندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة يذوب هذا الجليد مكونا أنهاراً قال تعالى: (وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ شَامِخَاتٍ وَأَسْقَيْنَاكُم ماءً فُرَاتاً) [سورة: المرسلات - الآية: 27]

5-الصخور حيث تلعب مسامية الصخور دوراً هاماً في تجميع مياه الأمطار على هيئة خزانات جوفية Aquifersوهذا النوع من المياه يعرف بالمياه الجوفية Ground Water.
قال تعالى: (أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنّ اللّهَ أَنزَلَ مِنَ السماء ماءً فَسَلَكَهُ يَنَابِيعَ فِي الأرْضِ ثُمّ يُخْرِجُ بِهِ زَرْعاً مّخْتَلِفاً أَلْوَانُهُ ثُمّ يَهِـيجُ فَـتَرَاهُ مُصْفَـرّاً ثُمّ يَجْعَلُهُ حُطَاماً إِنّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَذِكْرَىَ لأولي الألْبَابِ) [سورة: الزمر - الآية: 21] 
وقال تعالى: (وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السماء ماءً بِقَدَرٍ فَأَسْكَنّاهُ فِي الأرْضِ وَإِنّا عَلَىَ ذَهَابٍ بِهِ لَقَادِرُونَ) [سورة: المؤمنون - الآية: 18] 

وهذه الخزانات الجوفية قد توجد قريبة من السطح أو عميقة ، قال تعالى: (قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ ماؤكم غَوْراً فَمَن يَأْتِيكُمْ بماء مّعِينٍ) [سورة: الملك - الآية: 30]

6-البحار والمحيطات ودورها تعمل كخزان مياه سطحي بلا حدود حيث تتعرض المياه لعملية البخر Evaporationبتأثير أشعة الشمس. 



وجه المقارنة بين البترول والماء
1-الخزان: إن تواجد المياه في الأرض يكون على هيئة إسكان إلى أن يشاء الله تعالى. 
قال تعالى: (وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السماء ماء بِقَدَرٍ فَأَسْكَنّاهُ فِي الأرْضِ وَإِنّا عَلَىَ ذَهَابٍ بِهِ لَقَادِرُونَ) [سورة: المؤمنون - الآية: 18] 
بينما تواجد البترول يكون على هيئة مٌكث لقوله تعالى: (.... وَأَمّا مَا يَنفَعُ النّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الأرْضِ ....) [سورة: الرعد - الآية: 17]. 
ومن هنا يتبين استمرارية المياه في الوجود بينما البترول موجود بصفة مؤقتة وإنه في طريقه للنضوب.






الشكل يبين الخزانات الجوفية في باطن الأرض​

2- الهجرة من (الآية: 18 سورة: المؤمنون) و (الآية: سورة: الزمر 21) يتبين أن الماء يهاجر أينما توافر له مسلكا مثل فالق أو صخور ذات مسامية ونفاذية عالية والبترول أيضاً يهاجر إما بداخل الخزان البترولي وتسمى هذه الهجرة بالهجرة الأولية Primary Migration وإما أن يهاجر من خزان إلى آخر وتسمى بالهجرة الثانوية Secondary Migration.

3-الحاجز: إنه عند تقابل ماء النهر العذب بماء البحر المالح فتتكون منطقة تسمى بالبرزخ والحجر المحجور. 
قال تعالى: (وَهُوَ الّذِي مَرَجَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ هَـَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ وَهَـَذَا مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَهُمَا بَرْزَخاً وَحِجْراً مّحْجُوراً) [سورة: الفرقان - الآية: 53] 
بينما عند تقابل البترول بالماء الجوفي فإنه يطفو فوق الماء ويتكون بينهما حاجز حيث لا يذوب البترول في الماء 


المراجع:
1-القرآن الكريم
2-www.55a.net


----------



## مهاجر (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

مشرفتنا الفاضلة 

نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ربيع عاطر (1 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام

أشكرك أخي على متابعتك


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

رائئئئئئئئئئئع
وشكرا


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

رمضان كريييييم والله اكرم


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير وبالصحه والسلامه


----------



## تولين (5 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## مصابيح الهدى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراَ على المعلومات المفيدة

جعله الله في مزان حسناتك اختي الكريمة


----------



## nada_21 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراَ على المعلومات المفيدة

جعله الله في مزان حسناتك اختي الكريمة


----------



## عروة بن الأكرم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا أختنا ربيع عاطر

معلومات قيمة وثمينة


----------



## mahmoudh5 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بوركتم على هذه المعلومة الطيبة...


----------



## ابو محمود (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مشرفتنا الفاضله
وشكرا على المعلومات والاضافات الجيدة


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مشرفتنا الفاضلة
وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم خيرا علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ِ


----------



## م عامر (26 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات مهمة
بارك الله بكِ


----------



## مهندسة توتا (26 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## هنو هيمة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فاتح روما (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مقال رائع جدا مشكووور أخى الكريم


----------



## qasem kafawin (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اختنا الفاضلة وزادك الله من علمه....


----------



## سولاف اسامة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك على هذة المعلومات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مشرفتنا الفاضله علي الموضوع القيم - وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات الرائعة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ابو سرويه (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بوركت وجزيت خيرا ايها المشرف العزيز


----------



## اراس الكردي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة


----------



## alaa_1986 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank u 4 ur effort .. Jazaki Allah Khayran


----------



## مزن محمود (27 سبتمبر 2009)

_بارك الله فيك_
_و جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة_


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلموا كتير على المعلومات.

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## هاشم الحضرمي (27 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## هاشم الحضرمي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## إبن جبير (27 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكر لك تفضلك علينا بالمعلومات القيمة
جلعه الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع شيق*

*فى الحقيقة موضوع مثير يشد الإنتباه ومعلومات قيمة ،فلك الشكر والتقدير على هذا الجهد الطيب والإخراج الجميل.​*


----------



## سفيان السيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الخير الكثيرعلى المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## enghaythamkh (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وأرجو الاهتمام بمثل هذه المواضيع التي تذكرنا بقدرة الله عز وجل


----------



## محمد العرندس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اكي الشكر و كل عام و أنتم بألف خير و الأمة الإسلامية


----------



## medhat omar (27 سبتمبر 2009)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ----- جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشرفتنا الفاضلة 
نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وتقبلي ارق التحايا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكرك كثيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فهد بغدادي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا" على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## رفعت سلطان (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع رائع
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## خير الدين الافيوني (27 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحن الله،،أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدي
و شكرا للفائدة


----------



## اسامة الخضري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراَ

lموضوع جميل فعلا
*


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

عيد مبارك و كل عام و أنتم بخير 

بالفعل معلومات قيمة..لم أكن أعرفها...شكرا جزيلا
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

اضيف ان التكولوجيا الن تتجه الى تصنيع البترول 
وهذا اصبح من السهل 
كيف ؟

الماء + مخلفات عضوية وغير عضوية او قمامة + مواد كربونية مخلفات فحم او حريق + ضغط عالى مع الفرم + حرارة = بترول صناعى ورخيص يتم استخراج البنزين منه والسولار والديزل والغاز الطبيعى بالاضافة الى رواسب من المازوت و القار 

التكلفه للمشروع زهيدة وتلك المصانع موجودة فعلا فى امريكا ودول اوربا في مجال السيكله او اعادة اتصنيع للمخلفات


----------



## ناهده (27 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب الله انفاسج يااختي الكريمة


----------



## rosenour (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

مشرفتنا الفاضلة 

نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*النفط والتقنية*

موضوع ممتاز, وقد تغلبت فيه رغبتي بالمشاركة المقتضبة في الموضوع على ما كنت فيه من تردد بين الإكتفاء بالتقييم الذي قمت به في محله, وبين المشاركة بالتعليق في ما يتجاوز واجب الشكر والدعاء (المستحق) لصاحبة الموضوع, الى تناول الإشارة بأهمية التقنية التي تتولى إكتشافه وإستخراجه ونقله وتسويقه. ولأني كنت قد حضرت ندوة (علمية - إقتصادية) سابقة خاصة بموضوع الغاز الطبيعي المسال فيها بعض المقاربات مع موضوع النفط من حيث المردود أو العائد الإقتصادي القليل جدا للدول التي تقع فيها هذه الأحواض نسبيا بالدول (الشركات الأجنبية) التي تتولى إكتشافه وإستخراجه ونقله وربما تسويقه. وأستخلصت تلك الندوة ان القيمة (المفروضة) هي للتقنية وليست (المفترضة) لذات النفط او الغاز. 

أما التردد فكان مصدره الخشية من إفساد جدية الموضوع العلمي المحقق عن النفط بجدل إقتصادي خاص بالتقنية يبدو الحديث فيه كمن يغرد خارج السرب.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي تلك المعلومات القيمه 

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر



 

 

 

أسطوانة برنامج حقيبه المسلم






 
















​


----------



## ربيع عاطر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكركم على ردودكم ومداخلاتكم وأسأل الله أن ينفعني وإياكم بالعلم وأن يرفعنا به

أخي جلال: اكتب ما بدا لك فلن يؤثر ذلك على الموضوع، بل سيزيد من قيمته إن شاء الله، بانتظارك..​


----------



## المهندسة الحنونة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع الجميل جدا والمفيد 

بارك الله بك وجعله كثقل جبل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 



تقبل مروري 
 المهندسة الحنونة ​


----------



## ربيع عاطر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أختي وأنتظر مشاركاتك في هذا القسم​


----------



## aya_elc (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيده
جزاك الله الخير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا"على الايات المقدسه


----------



## حسام محي الدين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله يارب يزيدك علم ويزدنا معاك بس انا متئكد ان ده نقطه من بحر علمك الواسع وعشن كده احنا مستنين الكتير لان حدرتك تعرف ان مستوى الثقافه عند ناس كتيره قليله وليك اجمل التحياى والشكر


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير
بجد معلومات مفيدة وجميلة جدا
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## duly (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا وممتع


----------



## حازم مزهر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكر جهودكم الجبارة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## DESKTOP (27 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks a lot for the subject


----------



## محمودشمس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ربنا يكرمك يا مشرفتنا الكرميه


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (27 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله 

مشكور على المعلومه يا بش مهندس


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## rwmam (27 سبتمبر 2009)

nice info thank's


----------



## ربيع عاطر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام

أشكركم على حسن ظنكم وأسأل الله أن يوفقني لتقديم المفيد والنافع لكم​


----------



## ابوروميساء (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
معلومات غاليه جزاكى الله خير ونفعكى بالعلم


----------



## ربيع عاطر (29 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكركم على دعائكم وأسأل الله أن يستجيب لكم


----------



## odwan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشرفتنا الفاضلة
> 
> نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة



وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## غريب الطباع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات الطيبة ............


----------



## ادور (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله لك علي هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## al araby 82 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
انصر للمجاهدين ان شاء الله


----------



## ya9ota (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراَ وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_safaa (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المقال الرائع ده


----------



## The Leader_88 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير
جميل جدا


----------



## maalma (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## archiking (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة


----------



## Amjad79 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراَ على المعلومات المفيدة

جعله الله في مزان حسناتك *​


----------



## eng-heba (2 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## m.d92 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراَ على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو فوزي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع قيم جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## كريم المسكين (3 أكتوبر 2009)

_جزاك الله خير على الموضوع_​


----------



## zaher11122 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا" على هذه المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله لك اخي على المعلمات القيمة


----------



## asmaa_asm (3 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## صهيب علي (3 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## سجاد لطيف (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ومن نجاح الى نجاح انشاء الله


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلامـ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك علي الموضوع القيم والمجهود الرائع وماأحلي الاستدلال بكتاب الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## صابر العمراني (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراجزيلا علي تلك المعلومات


----------



## م:وحيد على (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*
وجزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة​


----------



## فاطمة الزهراء* (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kaboke (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكو وبارك الله فيك ( فعلاً معلومة مهمة )


----------



## علي السلطاني (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله مثل جزاء المحسنين
ولكن؟؟؟ألاتتفقون معي بأن الله جعل الماء نعمة للبشر وجعل كل شي حي من الماء.ولاحياة بلا ماء
والسياسة والنظام الدولي القائم جعله أسلوب من أساليب الحروب يضرب بها عيال الله للحصول على مكاسب؟؟؟؟
تسمى( مكاسب وطنية) ومشروعه بنظرهم !!!دون أن يبصر نظرهم ألاف البشر والكائنات تموت يوميا" من العطش!!
وتحت مسمع ومرأى ممن يدعون ويناشدون ويصرخون بحقوق الانسان!والسلام


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الشرح المتميز


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مامون شاهين (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك والى المزيد


----------



## aimano (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة سما (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## eng_ahmed_hess (7 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكرا يأخي العزيز 
واتمني ان أكون صديق لك
أخوك / أحمد عبد العزيز


----------



## khalifa-9 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكر*

شكرارشكرا


----------



## khalifa-9 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكر*

شكرا شكرا


----------



## khalifa-9 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## khalifa-9 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

merci m


----------



## refaat_gh (7 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## أحمد دعبس (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الجزائري48 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخي موظوع شيق واصل


----------



## محمد خلف محمد خلف (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك علي هذه الموضوع الجميل


----------



## wavestorm1986 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه بارك الله فيك و كثر من امثالك


----------



## goule (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر لمرشفنا على هده المعلومة القيمة,


----------



## gegefouad (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى (ربيع عاطر)


----------



## م.التكنلوجية (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوور


----------



## siigo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي


----------



## hnoon (10 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمو كتير اختي


الموضوع هاد فادني كتير

بشكرك من كل قلبي


----------



## م. هشام عباس (10 أكتوبر 2009)

:77::77::77:مشكور اخى:77::77::77:


gegefouad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أختى (ربيع عاطر)


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شيماء ش (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*

*​


----------



## mohey khamees (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ربيع
أفادكم الله ................
تحياتي


----------



## Wafa Ayman (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## د.عماد (12 أكتوبر 2009)

يا لعظمة اللة الذى خلق كل شى بقدر نشكرك بكل قلوينا


----------



## mohabdo (12 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل


----------



## mohabdo (12 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل


----------



## م-امانى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## عبد الرحمن زريزر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سحووره الأموره (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراَ على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (16 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات ممتازه وعفك الله زادك من علمه


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (16 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات ممتازه وسبحان الله الخالق وجزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علمه


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (17 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## أبوعامر فودة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng_seaidy007 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## فيليب اكرم (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رائع
وشكرا*​


----------



## المغيره احمد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*معلومات ممتازه وعفك الله زادك من علمه*​


----------



## ahmed0101979043 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراَ*


----------



## بنت الاسلام 80 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد الاسيوط (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فتحى124 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جيد ...لك خالص الود


----------



## sahem92 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله الذي جعل كل شىء في القرآن


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

سيد ابوليلة قال:


> جزاك الله خيراَ على المعلومات المفيدة
> 
> جعله الله في مزان حسناتك اختي الكريمة


 
جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## ساره خالد العاني (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الله فهد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير و وفقكم الله لصالح الأعمال


----------



## iaia2100 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورة اختى على المعلومات والتوضيحات التى تزيد الايمان بالله
ولكى جزيل الشكر والخير


----------



## Nariman abdalla (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## صلاح الدين (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي تحياتي


----------



## م خالد عامر (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخي على كل هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدو وعلى هذا الشرح المطول والمبسط ووفق الله


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الكلام المفيذ في وقت اصبح الغرور والتكبر سمة العصر عافانا الله واياكم


----------



## ahmed_trane (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*




*​


----------



## سوزانة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mohamed.Gado (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا 
جزاك الله خيراً كثييرا


----------



## bryar (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــور على المعلومات


----------



## akshh (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## salwan (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم ودوما الى امام بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sred (27 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## omer30 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*



​*


مشكور اخي الكريم على هذة المعلومات التي هي اكثر من رائعة


----------



## Ahmad Medo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرت على الموضوع القيم.....


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا .....ورحمك في الدنيا والاخرة

*


----------



## محمد الحبر محمد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه شكرا كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

